

This Guy Got 4 Magnets Implanted In His Wrist To Hold His iPod Nano [video] - kondro
http://www.cultofmac.com/166352/this-guy-got-4-magnets-implanted-in-his-wrist-to-hold-his-ipod-nano-video/

======
MrEnigma
Warning, the video shows him putting them in at the beginning. Not just
showing how cool it hooks on. Shows a decent amount of blood and incision.

~~~
dfc
Skip to 1:28 if you just want to see the finished product.

It looks a little flimsy to me. I am not sure you could cross the street
quickly without the ipod coming off...

------
kondro
Pretty cool. I've always thought it would be cool to do something like this
for glasses, but never had the guts.

~~~
ryandvm
<http://www.google.com/patents/US5730155>

------
cjy
What keeps the magnets from falling out? Are they connected to bone?

~~~
cleverjake
This is called a transdermal implant. It basically has a broader bottom than
it has on the sides, kind of like a cufflink. The skin heals around it over
time, and it becomes a part of you eventually (assuming its not rejected by
your body)

------
josefonseca
He probably does lots of explaining on TSA scanners at airports.

~~~
kondro
If he goes through THz scanners and holds his hands parallel to the sides of
the scanner they probably wouldn't show up at all.

